# Need help on best way to build a position box



## Wolfhund

I see some position boxes that have no bottom board and some that do. Some have different heights around the edges. I basically want to use it for positional training (mostly for muscle memory). 

I was wondering if there is any benefit in having a bottom board, since if I want to do give a try at ring sports, the trials are almost always on grass. If I am position training my dog on grass fields during practice, wouldn't it be better to not have a bottom board to mimic the feel of the grass underneath or are there are other reasons why some position boxes have a bottom wooden plank or board.


Here is one example of a position box with a bottom plank: 






What do you recommend for the height around sides and the width and length (obviously need to have it longer and wider than my dog, but wondering how much of a buffer I need.

Thanks!


----------



## carmspack

I cut up lengths of unusable garden hose , poked a hole into the ends and connected them with zip ties.

easy to travel with -- not obvious to the dog --- transportable to any surface


----------



## mycobraracr

The reason for the bottom board is that it makes it a distinct difference than the ground around it. That way the dog knows when it's in it or not. This is what mine looks like. 

Positions box 001 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

Positions box 002 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

Positions box 003 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

Positions box 004 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfhund

mycobraracr,

Great pics. Thanks! I was curious what the dimensions were on the box? What is the padding you used? Is there to prevent the dog from getting splinters?

I understand what you are saying about the bottom plank helping the dog understand when its in the box, but doesn't it make the harder to fade the box when you want the dog to perform precise position when there is no box. It would seem that there would be a possibility that the dog is conditioned to only perform precision work when the feel of the bottom plank is there? I am new this so your thoughts would be super helpful!


----------



## mycobraracr

Wolfhund said:


> mycobraracr,
> 
> Great pics. Thanks! I was curious what the dimensions were on the box? What is the padding you used? Is there to prevent the dog from getting splinters?
> 
> I understand what you are saying about the bottom plank helping the dog understand when its in the box, but doesn't it make the harder to fade the box when you want the dog to perform precise position when there is no box. It would seem that there would be a possibility that the dog is conditioned to only perform precision work when the feel of the bottom plank is there? I am new this so your thoughts would be super helpful!



The dimensions are 42"long, 12" wide, 12" tall. The sides are cut in half so I can start to fade the box out. As the dog gets it, I start to drop sections. Once the dog is solid without sides, then I remove the box and go to something like the hose idea that Carmen mentioned. 

Oh and the mat is just a cheap entry way mat from Lowes. It's to give the dog something to grip on. The wood is actually very slippery.


----------



## carmspack

my makeshift borders can be tucked under arm and taken anywhere - so I can plop them down on pavement, gravel , grass , indoors , outdoors , elevated areas .

I can use it as a destination for a send out . A horizontal blind to send the dog around , which ever direction I give them , and a proofer for the down stays out of sight - so I know there has been no creeping forward.

one trainer friend uses chalk dust to mark out the area


----------



## Sarsaparilla

mycobraracr said:


> The dimensions are 42"long, 12" wide, 12" tall. The sides are cut in half so I can start to fade the box out. As the dog gets it, I start to drop sections. Once the dog is solid without sides, then I remove the box and go to something like the hose idea that Carmen mentioned.
> 
> Oh and the mat is just a cheap entry way mat from Lowes. It's to give the dog something to grip on. The wood is actually very slippery.


I know this is a super old post but I’m wondering if you still have said box, and if at all possible to include the specific measurements. The base board’s width, length and thickness, as well as the sides, back and front. I suppose I could calculate it given the measurements provided but if it’s not too much trouble, or if it’s handy, I’d like to make it just as yours : ). Thank you and take care!


----------



## mycobraracr

I do still have the box. I think it's a permanent piece of furniture in my living room aka training room at this point lol. The base is just a 2x12 42" long. The sides are 1x8 cut to 21" so I can drop the rear then the front. The front is also 1x8.


----------

